# Attitude Problem



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Packey said:


> Christ man, it was just a joke. Lighten up.


never





.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Mercer said:


> i saw all them dots and was wondering why you were being so quiet


I am just admiring how this advice thread is almost turned into a critical thinking thread, thats all


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Makes no sense. She didn't get enough meat, the server said he'd cut more, she refused and changed her mind, and then yells at him for not cutting her the meat.

Sounds schizo.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Makes no sense. She didn't get enough meat, the server said he'd cut more, she refused and changed her mind, and then yells at him for not cutting her the meat.
> 
> Sounds schizo.


see?




.


----------

